# New photos of Duke Vom Rohaus



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is Duke at 41/2 months old and 56lbs with my neice 2yrs old .


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Stunning


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks alot he loves her to death and she loves him she actually tells him "i love you Duke" i think it is sooo cute ,he dont even run up to her he trots soft to her and sits and waites for her to talk or throw something to start a game of fetch ....he also walks with her around the house when she visits ,... she has a yellow lab puppy 4 months old and she dont like him ,she tells him " i love Duke notyou , only becouse he jumps on her and knocks her down and snatchs stuff from her ....


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: HAROLD Athanks alot he loves her to death and she loves him she actually tells him "i love you Duke" i think it is sooo cute ,he dont even run up to her he trots soft to her and sits and waites for her to talk or throw something to start a game of fetch ....he also walks with her around the house when she visits ,... she has a yellow lab puppy 4 months old and she dont like him ,she tells him " i love Duke notyou , only becouse he jumps on her and knocks her down and snatchs stuff from her ....


That's adorable. Sad that her own dog is such a brat (just added 1 more reason to the list of why I don't like labs), but very sweet that Duke is so gentle.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

yea Jerzey he was and is just naturally gentle with her ,she can do anything to him and he wont even look to see what she is doing ,he will watch other people like a hawke when they are trying to pet him,he"ll let them but he moves his head around to keep and eye on them,,,,


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

That is so adorable 
Brady is the same way when My friend comes over with her daughter


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

He is so handsome, he is gonna be so big I guess ,look at those paws))...


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Duke sittng in my van.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Very Nice looking bly! Love the Pic of him sitting in the van.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks ,


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: JoanVery Nice looking bly! Love the Pic of him sitting in the van.


Me too!!! Love the look in his eyes.. nice looking pup.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

as you can see in the reflection i was almost right in front of him and he was looking up the driveway and wanting to go back inside the house , we where gettng ready for a drive to the local store.
thanks again to all


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

PLAYING IN THE YARD


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

wow, the size of his PAWS in the one with your niece!!!!!
Hes so handsome. Love the one sitting in the SUV


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

CUTE PICTURES!




> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: HAROLD Ashe has a yellow lab puppy 4 months old and she dont like him ,she tells him " i love Duke notyou , only becouse he jumps on her and knocks her down and snatchs stuff from her ....
> ...


Now, now. Let's not blame the puppy or the specific breed, but, rather, someone not taking the time to teach it manners









At 14 wks of age, the lab puppy I trained had sit, stay, down, come, fetch, and blind retrieve







Of course his daddy, mommy, and grand-daddy were superstars







His grandsire (on the dad's side) was competing at 6 mths of age.


----------



## bullandterrier (Mar 31, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful pup!


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Your right, the lab puppy will sit and play fetch and drop the toy at your feet but as for manners no, he jumps /runs all over ,see at my house its just me and my father ,no kids to keep him excited all the time so he is calm while resting and lounging around the house, his nerves are a lot stronger then the labs also.plus iam thinking the lab is from a working hunting line if that makes a differance? my sister in-law (the labs owner) and my brother want me to come over and train the lab puppy but iam busy with my own gsd puppy.i am telling them how to do it ,but i mighthave t actually go over and give them a demo and let them see how it is done ...oh and he is a barking little lab puppy,


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

thank you and yeah he is a huge puppy if you could see him in person..


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Harold he is a split image of Brady 
looking at those pics reminds me of B at that age.

What a handsome boy


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Best piece of advice I can give lab owners (though I know you don't own the lab puppy) is plenty of stimulation and a plethora of chew toys. 

Labs are beavers until about a year and a half or so, on average


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleBest piece of advice I can give lab owners (though I know you don't own the lab puppy) is plenty of stimulation and a plethora of chew toys.
> 
> Labs are beavers until about a year and a half or so, on average


Definately the best advice I've ever heard of for labs! We had a rescued lab-mix at one point that chewed EVERYTHING she could sink her teeth into for about 4 years. Of course, she never learned great manners because English was her second language--we rescued her from the Mexican boarder on our way back one day. We thought she was the dumbest dog in the world until we tried commands in Spanish--she knew "sit", "down", and "come" in Spanish perfectly. Of course we didn't know Spanish well enough to really train other behaviors, and she never caught on that great to English...

But in all seriousness, when helping with training the lab pup, like SouthernThistle said--lots of chew toys! And also, lots of activies like fetch! With a little patience and training I bet you're niece will love both dogs (although if you're anything like me, you'll always have a little pride in the fact that she loved you're well-behaved Duke first)


----------



## gsdnatali (Apr 23, 2009)

The strong and beautiful. It has a good quiet sight.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh ok i will tell them that he does chew up all his toys with squeekers in them, and he trys like **** to chew the sectional and kitchen table . he will learn iam goign over there tomarrow to start his "good manners" i"ll keep you posted, i know it will be a challenge. he has a high pitched bark that goes right threw you. my puppy Duke the gsd dont bark in the house he only barks and growl at the trash can on trash night .it is out of fear . i am working with him on this issue ,he is learning "leave it " and quite real well...


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

laying near his bedroom door watching to see if i head out of the room..


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

It seems like the more this guy sleeps the more he grows and the bigger he gets.....and he sleeps a lot still....4 months and 3 weeks old 60 us pounds...


----------



## tony123 (Mar 1, 2009)

What a big beautiful boy!


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Not even 5 months old yet and 60 lbs.


----------



## bullandterrier (Mar 31, 2009)

He looks full grown already.. wow. He is such a beautiful boy. Can't wait to see how he looks when he's an adult!


----------



## Nellie (Apr 23, 2009)

He looks like a powerful pup, beautiful lad, whats his lines?


----------



## tony123 (Mar 1, 2009)

Harold....how long do you think that short fence is going to work?


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Tony,i understand your point , he isnt a yard dog ,he is never outside alone.he stays in the home when no one is outside . oh and he already could get over it ,he just has not figgured it out ,yet,lol he stands up on it and his head is almost taller then the highest point which is 4 feet..the lowest is 3 1/2 feet that is thier just mostly to keep the neices and nephews in the yard, the fence at the back of the house is a wood 6 ft one so iam just gonna buy the wood sections and gate for the front of the backyard...that should do it ....lol


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Nellie , 
Duke is a powerfull pup. you can feel the burn and sting in your arm or leg when he grabs you while playing he isnt biting on me just a normal "easy" grab ..i have had ppl that own gsd and they have told me he is srong as h*ll for a puppy .but while resting he dont grab me at all just nodges with his noise or paws at my leg .he is really strong and most likely gonna get stronger ...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He's going to be huge! My first gsd was 60 pounds at 6 months and she was 90 pounds full grown! 

Get the training perfected now before he's bigger than you and keep those joints healthy too! A big boy like that will have a lot of extra stress on his joints







Good food, joint supplements and lots of walking (and swimming, if possible) should do the trick!


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks a lot he is expected to be over 100lbs between 100 and 115 lbs dad was 115 and mom was 95lbs ,he is only 4 months and 3 weeks old now and 60lbs.aim gonna take him swimming tomarrow , iam hoping he can swim i dont know couse i am not the best swimmer ,,,,never was into swimming.lol


----------



## tony123 (Mar 1, 2009)

Looking forward to swimming photos!
Dharma's going swimming today too.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

I dont have swimming photos yet the water is still too cold in NJ to go swimming .(at the lake) .here are a few new ones too hold everyone over for now.














He is 5months old now and 62 us pounds.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Fantastic pictures! I love how he cocks his head - very smart!


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Duke tilts his head when i usually say anything to him, when i mention a ride (in the van) he tilts his head then jumps up he is always ready for an automobile ride.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

he is stunning 
wow its like looking at Brady twin


----------



## GSDlover4EVER (Jan 14, 2006)

wow - what a stunning boy - more pics please


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

he is teething again(adult teeth now)so he is chewing on a kong frozen and filled with peanutbutter.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Duke being silly again!














Bigger avatar photo


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

see the right bottom fang missing? lol


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

I weighed Duke this morning and he is 65lbs now...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Good looking boy !!!!


Lee


----------



## Rozaland (Aug 26, 2008)

He's really beautiful.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

thank you very much .....


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

He really is a beautiful boy! And SO BIG!


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks JerzeyGSD...Is Jerzey the name of your dog or is it your home state?


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

5 Months and 1 week old and 65 us pounds..


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

He is so handsome! I love the darker GSD.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Duke enjoying a gravy coated bone,yum yum!!!!


----------



## nikko (Sep 10, 2008)

i met two of dukes sisters. i had no idea they were his sisters...they look completely different! different coat and face. i got to watch them work...one of them is a firecracker!! the other is more laid back.lol they are beautiful. i will try to get pics of them to show you. duke looks great!


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

ok thanks , iam interseted to know their weight and what they look like , are they owned by ppl in nj?


----------



## nikko (Sep 10, 2008)

oscar has them...he may keep the firecracker one. I'll get pics when i can and post them.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

oscarhas them i thought he sold them all, what happen he got 2 returned?


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Duke close to 70 us pounds


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Duke resting on his bed 6 months old and 72 us pounds


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He sure is growing into a stunning pup!


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

He is a real calm puppy(at rest) and gentle with my neice, but a wild man at play loves tug of war and frisbe, he will bring the ball and frisbe back to you once he fetches it....


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Harold he is like looking at Brady all over again!!

such a handsome boy


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

6 Months old and75 + pounds


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm sure you're getting a great workout, on and off the scale









He is great looking for sure.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Duke at 6 1/2 months oldand 80 us pounds now


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Who is Dukes father? Oscar's Asko son???? He was a good looking dog! Are you working him?

Lee


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

great pics Harold time to start a new thread
didn't know you had new pics


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Dukes father is Kevin Vom Steilen Ufer and his grandsire is Kevin vom Murrtal, his mothers father is Enzo Vom Digarah his his father is Asko Von Der Lutter


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Dawn ,,,,,most of the time i post the pics on photobucket 1st then a day or 2 i will post them here ,,,


----------

